# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Ξύλινα κλουβιά

## οδυσσέας

εδω δειτε κλουβια...

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## VASSILIOS

Πραγματικα εργα τεχνης.

----------


## vag21

ενα απλο ξυλινο κλουβι ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το καλυτερο πλαστικο.
οσο για την ψειρα,ολα πιανουν αν εισαι τεμπελακος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και κάτι ελληνικό.

Βαγγέλη και Βασίλη το συγκεκριμένο κλουβί ειναι του Στέφανου.

Τιμη ?

3.000 αγοράστηκε πριν 5 χρόνια

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα τα κλουβια, γιατι δεν μπορουν μεσα να φιλοξενησουν πουλια.

για πορτατιφ καλο ειναι παντως.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα τα κλουβια, γιατι δεν μπορουν μεσα να φιλοξενησουν πουλια.
> 
> για πορτατιφ καλο ειναι παντως.


Ουτε εγω θα έπαιρνα ποτέ τετοιο κλουβι.

Βέβαια......περι ορέξεως....................

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Να κοιταξεις τον λογαριασμο σου Κώστα γιατι το μηνυμα σου το βλέπω μισό.

----------


## οδυσσέας

το βλεπεις ακομα μισο? κανε ανανεωση της σελιδας και πες μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> το βλεπεις ακομα μισο? κανε ανανεωση της σελιδας και πες μου.


Τωρα ειναι .....ok

----------


## teo24

Οδυσσεα με παρακολουθεις?Αν δεις στα favorites μου ολα αυτα εβαλα απο προχθες και ψαχνομαι να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο να περασει η ωρα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα φτιαξεις κατι πανεμορφο γιατι εισαι μερακλης.

εχω και αλλα πολλα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μερικα σκαλιστα.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Anestisko

Αυτα μαλιστα ,....ειναι εργα τεχνης δεν μπορω να πω.....
φιλε Θοδωρη καλη τυχη και στα δικα σου κλουβακια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

κι ενα πιο λιτο


εχω και κατι ομορφα απο blog αλλα δεν τα βαζω μηπως ειναι διαφημιση λογο το οτι τα πουλαει.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

με διπλο καγκελο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα δεν μου αρεσουν αλλα μου αρεσε η πορτα στο τερμα δεξια κλουβι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

δυο πολυ ωραια κλουβια που εβαλε ο Αλεξανδρος εδω  Η καρδερίνα στην ''τέχνη''.

----------


## pkstar

> δυο πολυ ωραια κλουβια που εβαλε ο Αλεξανδρος εδω  Η καρδερίνα στην ''τέχνη''.


το συγκεκριμενο κλουβι αξιζει πολλα "like"

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο αυτο το κλουβι θελω να το δω και απο τα χερια σου :wink:

----------


## pkstar

> Γιωργο αυτο το κλουβι θελω να το δω και απο τα χερια σου


Πες οτι το φτιαχνω το κλουβι...Το σχεδιο και το σκαλισμα ποιος θα το κανει?
Εγω δεν τον κατεχω το σπορ.
χαχαχαχα

----------


## vag21

> με διπλο καγκελο.


το συγκεκριμενο ειναι για να το βαλεις στο σαλονι.
αν δεν κανω λαθος στην γλωσσα ,μεγαλα μαστορια και μερακληδες πρεπει να ειναι οι βραζιλιανοι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο υπαρχουν ετοιμες σκαλιστες κορνιζες. οσο για το πουλι... μην βαζεις πουλι :Happy: 

αλλα αν θες κοιτα και αυτο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και για οσους θελουν να μαθουν και αλλες τεχνικες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αντι για σκαλισμα

----------


## pkstar

> Γιωργο υπαρχουν ετοιμες σκαλιστες κορνιζες. οσο για το πουλι... μην βαζεις πουλι
> 
> αλλα αν θες κοιτα και αυτο.


Αυτο το εχω δει.Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου site.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτο ηταν το επομενο που ηθελα να βαλω σαν ξεχωριστο θεμα. αξιζει να γινει ενα ξεχωριστο θεμα. αν θες και εσυ Γιωργο να το φτιαξουν τα παιδια.

----------


## pkstar

Βεβαιος.Κανενα προβλημα Κωστα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Το νεο θεμα ειναι εδω Κλουβιά από μέταλλο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Που μπορω στην περιοχη της Αθήνας να βρω ποικιλία με ξύλινα κλουβιά ?

Απαντήσεις σε πμ.

----------


## Αντωνης25

υπέροχα! μακάρι να μπορούσα να φτιάξω κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλος ενας τροπος για να κανετε ''στολιδια'' στα κλουβια.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ενα ακομα φευγατο κλουβι.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

10,429 εμφανισεις αυτο το θεμα αλλα τα like ειναι ελαχιστα....μαλλον δεν σας αρεσει σαν θεμα ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

εστω και αργα εβαλα οπου δεν ειχα βαλει τοτε  ...  περιεργο πως δεν ειχα παρακολουθησει σε ολη την πορεια του το θεμα ...


θα ηταν τοτε που κυριε << oδυσσεα >> δεν με ακουγες που σου λεγα μην δινει σημασια τις ... σειρηνες που προσπαθουν να σε αποπροσανατολισουν στο ταξιδι σου !

σημασια εχει οτι το ταξιδι συνεχιζετε πια με ανεμο σωστο και ευχομαι να αργησουμε πολυ αλλα να φτασουμε στην Ιθακη !  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν το ειπα για εσενα...εσενα ξερω οτι δεν σου αρεσουν τα ξυλινα κλουβια ::  
μαλλον οι τοσες χιλιαδες εμφανισεις ειναι απο επισκεπτες.

το προβλημα μου τοτε δεν ηταν οι σειρηνες, αλλα μερικα φιλαρακια που παιρναν το μερος των σειρηνων...χωρις να θελω να δικαιολογησω και τα δικα μου λαθη.

----------


## jk21

Τα ξυλινα κλουβια ,στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι καλλιτεχνηματα .Απλα τα εχω συνδεσει με την παλια εποχη που η καρδερινα ερχοτανε σπιτια μας μονο πιασμενη και μονο σε μικρα κλουβια ,που ξερεις οτι για κεινη τα θελω πιο ευρυχωρα .Αλλο ομως αυτο και αλλο οτι πραγματι πολλα αν οχι τα περισσοτερα ειναι εργο τεχνης και οσοι τα φτιαχνουνε ,ειδικα αν κρατανε μονο πια αυτο σαν χομπι και οχι τη συλλογη πουλιων απο τη φυση ειναι αξιοι μερακληδες .Ακομα και ενα απλο κλουβακι valenciana διαγωνιστικο των timbrados

----------


## Γιούρκας



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> 10,429 εμφανισεις αυτο το θεμα αλλα τα like ειναι ελαχιστα....μαλλον δεν σας αρεσει σαν θεμα


.......1.000.000 likes για όλες τις εικόνες που βάζεις.....δεν σε προλαβαίνω βρε αδελφέ με τόσες που βάζεις!!!!!
και μιά παράκληση, να μου στέλνεις τα λίνκ όταν βρίσκεις καλά ξύλινα κλουβιά για να παίρνω ιδέες. :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κανεις κοπανες γι'αυτο δεν με προλαβαινεις  :Anim 59: 

το κολησα και εγω το μικροβιο με τα χειροποιητα κλουβια :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κανεις κοπανες γι'αυτο δεν με προλαβαινεις 
> 
> το κολησα και εγω το μικροβιο με τα χειροποιητα κλουβια


........ωραία.......για πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε τι μπορείς να φτιάξεις!!!!! :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

πατρινε θα μου φτιαξεις πεντε τετοια???????!!! :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......εγώ φτιάχνω λιτά, λαϊκά κλουβιά γιατί τα γαρδέλια παραδοσιακά είναι λαϊκά πουλιά. :winky:

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## jk21

> 



*Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα   αμεσα !!!!!*Αντε Αντισυμβατικε η σειρα σου !!! χαχαχα

----------


## dimitris_patra

Δημήτρη λάθος κατάλαβες........στην φωτό είναι ο τουρκος κάτοχος του κλουβιού!!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> *Να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα   αμεσα !!!!!*
> 
> 
> Αντε Αντισυμβατικε η σειρα σου !!! χαχαχα


ωραιο αυτο...το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερεις :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: 

ποιος ειναι αυτος? ο Μητσος-Πατρα? :Anim 59:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> κανεις κοπανες γι'αυτο δεν με προλαβαινεις 
> 
> το κολησα και εγω το μικροβιο με τα χειροποιητα κλουβια


Κώστα δεν είναι τίποτα......μπορείς να δεις στα βίντεο πως γίνετε και να ξεκινήσεις τις κατασκευές!!!!! :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τα εχω δει και ηταν τα επομενα βιντεακια που θα εβαζα :winky:  το πρωτο κλουβι ειναι ετοιμο :Happy0062: 

ποσο πολυ μου αρεσει η σκηνη στο πρωτο βιντεο στο 10:40 ο παππους με την κυρα του στο μπαλκονι να πινουν καφεδακι!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> τα εχω δει και ηταν τα επομενα βιντεακια που θα εβαζα το πρωτο κλουβι ειναι ετοιμο
> 
> ποσο πολυ μου αρεσει η σκηνη στο πρωτο βιντεο στο 10:40 ο παππους με την κυρα του στο μπαλκονι να πινουν καφεδακι!!!


.......καταπληκτικές κατασκευές ο κύριος!!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## CreCkotiels

Πόσο τέλειο αυτό το κλουβί ειλικρινά ! 
Έργο τέχνης είναι ... Εγώ δε θα έβαζα πουλάκι θα το είχα διακοσμητικό στο σαλόνι μου , είναι τόσο ωραίο ! 
κ.Δημήτρη εσείς το φτιάξατε ?

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πραγματικα πανεμορφο κλουβι!

εδω μερικες ιδεες με στενσιλ για φιγουρες 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=stenc...0for%20carving


https://www.google.ca/search?q=stenc...arving&imgrc=_

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> .......εγώ φτιάχνω λιτά, λαϊκά κλουβιά γιατί τα γαρδέλια παραδοσιακά είναι λαϊκά πουλιά.


και τα λαικα γαρδελια και παιδια δεν φορουν γραβατες :Party0016:  ::

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Πόσο τέλειο αυτό το κλουβί ειλικρινά ! 
> Έργο τέχνης είναι ... Εγώ δε θα έβαζα πουλάκι θα το είχα διακοσμητικό στο σαλόνι μου , είναι τόσο ωραίο ! 
> κ.Δημήτρη εσείς το φτιάξατε ?


Μάριε αυτά που φτιάχνω είναι πολύ απλά, χωρίς σκαλίσματα......αυτά στις φωτό είναι τούρκικα.

----------


## jk21

εμας μας αρεσουν και τα απλα με ελληνικη ψυχη !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels

σε αυτά θα έμενα και εγώ ! Εντυπωσιακά κλουβιά !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μερικες φιγουρες

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ενας απο τους τροπους για κατασκευη φιγουρας.

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση , παρακολουθώ αυτα τα πανέμορφα επιπλα αλλα θελω να μου πειτε αν κανουν για κλουβια γιατι βλεπω οτι εχου τα περισοτερα περιεργα σχηματα και δεν ξερω αν σε ενα τετοιο κλουβι θα ειναι ευτυχισμένο καποιο πουλακι η θα ειναι μονιμος στρεσαρισμενο.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εξαρταται απο το ειδος του πουλιου, την ηλικια του και πως θα γινει η μεταβαση απο το κλουβι που το εχουμε στο καινουργιο.
μονιμος στρεσαρισμενο πουλι δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει. αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι το στρες σκοτωνει.

εμεις εδω διαβαζουμε οτι τα στρογγυλα κλουβια δεν κανουν για τα πουλια....στην Κινα, Φιλιππίνες, Ινδονησια εχουν μονο στρογγυλα... ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

.......το δεύτερο βίντεο  ξέχασες να το βάλεις......ή μήπως θέλεις να μας κρατάς ημιμαθείς????  :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

συγνωμη για την παραληψη...δεν ηταν εσκεμμένο :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μια απο τις καλυτερες σειρες βιντεο για τα ξυλινα κλουβια (''βραζιλιανικου τυπου'')

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κλουβια απο μπαμπου

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

το καναλι με την ποιο ολοκληρωμενη παρουσιαση κατασκευης κλουβιων (''Βραζιλιανικου τυπου'')

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnk...BEonBGc9r8Ku7Q

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κλουβες για μερακληδες  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## giorgos11

το τελευταιο κλουβι πολυ καλο για τουρλια

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou



----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

και κάτι ακόμα ποιο μορντένο χααχα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## farmakopoulos

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ mail ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ.
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ, ΑΙΓΙΟ.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Παντα μου αρεσαν τα ξυλινα κλουβια για τις καρδερινες.
Αν θυμαμε καλα οι Αλγερινοί εβαζαν και γυάλινη ποτίστρα σαν ποτηρακι.
Το κακο για εμενα ηταν οτι οσες καρδερινες ειχα βαλει σε ξυλινο κλουβι κουρνιαζαν στα καγκελα
και οι ακαθαρσιες του λερωναν τα συρματινα καγκελα και τα ξυλα.
Και παντα θελουν καλη αποπαρασιτωση μιας και με το ξυλο υπαρχει θεμα για τις ψειρες

----------


## Νικόλας

Τέλειο μερακλήδικο το ταψάκι μόνο θα το γύριζα στις άκρες για να συγκρατεί το υπόστρωμα.

----------

